# Day 2 Live from the tree!!!



## stick_slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

For those of us still trying to seal the deal opening weekend, this is for live updates.. For those that connected today congrats.
See yawl in the AM

CJ


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok round 2! It fills great this morning! I hope I have service at my stand choice this morning. Good luck!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Headed out the door. Good luck yall. Will check in later


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going to grab a quick shower and try out some of this Dead Down Wind stuff. Don't want to get busted again today. Good luck fellas. It feels pretty cool outside. Hopefully they will get to moving!


----------



## doubleA (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck and be safe


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well guys im ready for round 2. Pretty exicted about this mornin they started moving good yesterday evening so this am hunt should be good. Feels great out, cool and calm.. Good luck guys an be safe. Knock em down..


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Getting suited up the coffee is brewing and i got a hardwood bottom calling my name! Goodluck gentlemen be safe and have fun with it. Ill see yall round bout 12


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got out of the truck walking in the woods,feels great this morning hope they move good this morning good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got settled in in Jones Co. Hunting a food plot hopping one will walk thru so I can get a shot. Good luck to everyone


----------



## lung deflater (Sep 9, 2012)

On my way to the tree in gwinnet let a doe walk yesterday was holding out on a buck iv been seeing but not today she comes thrue again I'm takeing her


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well fellas I'm officially LFTT in Banks County. I'm settled in. Just waiting on the sun to wake up. Good luck and be safe fellas.


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just parked the truck heading to the the blind. Good luck everyone


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 9, 2012)

In houston co over a food plot and acorns


----------



## cr4zygui (Sep 9, 2012)

Here at ccwa in my stand ready to pit some meat in the freezer


----------



## bcleveland (Sep 9, 2012)

settled in Waiting on shooting light in elbert county


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2012)

In a tree in Hall County. Got my BFO out and ready to stick one! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Live in Greene. Saw 4 on the ride over here. Hope that doesn't mean they're all moving at night.... Good luck


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

Settled in in hancock


----------



## Lgb1987 (Sep 9, 2012)

Back perched up in Clarke co brought some back up this morning my little sisters first bow hunt great feeling getting your siblings there first deer


----------



## AlexTipton (Sep 9, 2012)

been setting about an hour here at Berry. but nothing after daybreak


_Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## chad smith (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got set up here in Walton co, setting on a property line between a 5 yr old clear cut and some mature pines good luck boys and girls! Check back in in a few


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 9, 2012)

Overlooking the hardwoods in Carroll County. Good luck everyone. Let's hope the deer are moving this am.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok 7:05 and we have light. No deer yet lets hope that changes . Back in a few.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> Live in Greene. Saw 4 on the ride over here. Hope that doesn't mean they're all moving at night.... Good luck



This is why I decided to hunt midday today.  The buck in my avatar pic showed on cam at 11:59 am


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 9, 2012)

In a tree at Blanton creek. nice and cool today. Squirrels cutting acorns down everywhere. maybe big boy will walk by.


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well no movement yet but I fill like I'm going to stick something before the morning is up. I do believe the weather channel lied about the NW wind. I believe it's more of a SSW wind, oh well.


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

Anybody using rattling this AM?


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well no movement yet but I fill like I'm going to stick something before the morning is up. I do believe the weather channel lied about the NW wind. I believe it's more of a SSW wind, oh well.



Calling for 20mph gusts today, that's got me rethinking going or not.  I have never seen a deer in wind.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Just seen a big doe but going the wrong way.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Sep 9, 2012)

Set up in merriweather. Got invited to a friends property he set me in a spot so I'm trusting him. On the edge of a hardwood creek bottom and some select cut pines. White oaks are dropping so we will see


----------



## whitetaildoe85 (Sep 9, 2012)

What the heck is this wind doin?


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice cool and overcast here seems they will show anytime


----------



## hogslayer29 (Sep 9, 2012)

In the tree in Greene Co. nothing yet


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 9, 2012)

An old spike just walked by at 60yd. Great weather


----------



## Honeybee man (Sep 9, 2012)

In clinch co. Ready for action


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> This is why I decided to hunt midday today.  The buck in my avatar pic showed on cam at 11:59 am



And he's a beauty! Hope you stick him! 

Nothing but tree rats and skeeters thus far for me


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Setting here in walker county. C-mon deer.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Doe two same path as the last one. Grabbed my fawn bleet and not even a turn of the head. Wow.


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sure wish I hadn't left my powerade in the truck....


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lung deflater (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing but tree rats running and turkeys talking so far


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 9, 2012)

good luck to yall today, still tuned in from Schweinfurt Germany as I will be all year long! Stack em up fellas!


----------



## firebreather (Sep 9, 2012)

On the river in oconee , didnt know it was Opening morning of gun ,,,,, some one Needs to tell the Guy on uga land thats dropping them with the big bore


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing in johnsson yet


----------



## scottc (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing in Forsyth,but a lot of tree rats


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just got set up in coffee cnty


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

North wind is picking up in Hancock. Nothing yet


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 9, 2012)

Got some coyotes going crazy not too far from me maybe they will head my way. Did hear some turkeys come off the roost not to long ago as well


----------



## holler tree (Sep 9, 2012)

Burke county  got acorns hitting the ground sounding like bowling balls no deer yet


----------



## chad smith (Sep 9, 2012)

Where are the deer at? Did they forget to set there alarm or something?
They must be hitting the snooze button


----------



## big wheel (Sep 9, 2012)

Beatiful mornin until seen hog ,I could not resist so I went ahead and took him on out.gonna sit tight and see if anything else shows up.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Seen 5 so far this AM 

CJ


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm settled in here in Marion county. Sitting in what is probably the prettiest spot on the whole 3500 acre farm. On a point in some hardwoods where 2 draws come together into the same bottom. I've been trying to post since 7 but I had pigs come in from all direction in the middle of my post. But anyways, now I have a dead hog about 70yds in front of me, if that. He came on top of the hill I'm on and I stopped him at 30yds and a grim reaper put a number on him. He ran 30-40yds and I watched him drop. First blood I've drawn with my carbon element! Just wish I'd see deer instead of pigs...


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 9, 2012)

big wheel said:


> Beatiful mornin until seen hog ,I could not resist so I went ahead and took him on out.gonna sit tight and see if anything else shows up.



Congratulations now maybe u can get some venison with that bacon


----------



## Hoyt804 (Sep 9, 2012)

My wife shot a doe at 0720 and i've got a doe and two fawns under me now.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Seen 5 so far this AM
> 
> CJ



Man, I need to trade spots with you. I've done decided if a fat doe walks out, she is going in the freezer! Heck, I contemplated shooting several tree rats so far lol


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

I wished these crows would go on..


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Sep 9, 2012)

Seen two fawns , no momma


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 9, 2012)

Hunting NF in habersham this morning. Squirrels cutting white oaks all around me. Lots of deer sign just need to see them in person.


----------



## lung deflater (Sep 9, 2012)

Great news I asked the magic 8 ball app if I was gonna kill a big buck today before 10:00 it said yes deffently lol I can't hardly wait


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 9, 2012)

big wheel said:


> Beatiful mornin until seen hog ,I could not resist so I went ahead and took him on out.gonna sit tight and see if anything else shows up.



I'm in the same boat as you. In the prettiest spot ever and about 20 pigs had to come in here and ruin it. I would be the happiest person on earth if I never saw another wild one again. They aren't bad when you are only seeing the occasional one that's passing through your property, but when you see them more often than you see deer when you are DEER hunting it really gets old...


----------



## chad smith (Sep 9, 2012)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Man, I need to trade spots with you. I've done decided if a fat doe walks out, she is going in the freezer! Heck, I contemplated shooting several tree rats so far lol



X2 on every thing you said


----------



## Payton Everett (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothin yet this AM in Taylor Couny. Saw a nice 8 and 3 does yesterday evening but couldn't close the deal


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Sep 9, 2012)

Turner county seen one fawn and two toms maybe a nanny will come walking by


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing this morning in Hancock.saw 4 after the rain yesterday and filled one doe tag.


----------



## ROBD (Sep 9, 2012)

All quite in Coweta...saw 3 pulling in this morning...been here 2 hours and nothing but crows and tree rats so far...have an over grown field at my back oaks to the left. Old growth pines to the right and over grown clearcut in fron.


----------



## cr4zygui (Sep 9, 2012)

2 does saw me before I saw it lol fatty too


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Spike just came up my trail right under my stand . Love me some BFO and he did too.


----------



## firebreather (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing moving on the river yet. Just couple o squirrells n peacefull river flowing


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just smoked A doe injexion and kill zone smoked her


----------



## ccutler (Sep 9, 2012)

Just had a doe run past about 70+ yards away she was flying through


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing here.... even the squirrels that were here have packed it up and left


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## CAnderson (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing moving my way. Saw two nannies with two little ones, with lots of spots still, yesterday morning. 

I know I sure should have looked at the temp thus morning! T-shirt and shorts from yesterday ain't keeping this breeze off to well.


----------



## flagatorhunter7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Had a fawn and doe come in behind me. Never presented with a shot. Hope my luck changes, I need some more meat for the freezer


----------



## mhammock (Sep 9, 2012)

had a big doe cross in front of me about 100 yards about an hour ago..now i have a Fawn bedded down under my stand


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Where's my tree stand app no longer works... Guess I'm gonna have to use basic land nav and woodsman ship skill again.


----------



## william johnson (Sep 9, 2012)

I think the skeeters ate all the deer where I'm huntin!!!!!


----------



## 8pt.orBetter (Sep 9, 2012)

*day 2*

Well guys in coweta been very slow still good luck


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing here in Cherokee county,not even tree rats wind is picking up a little hopefully they will start moving soon.


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 9, 2012)

Turkeys and crows since 815 no deer


----------



## hold em hook (Sep 9, 2012)

nothing in Walton yet for me.  My buddy on the opposite side of property saw a 6 and a spike at about 730.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Try to post a video*

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/...5-AB33-2A605C64B608-6063-0000058036C3A995.mp4

Maybe it will work! Had a small buck step out in the plot exactly 30 yards. Didn't take him long to wind me though. He got a free pass either way but I wish he would have stayed a little longer!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I'm not sure how to embed it but the link should work lol


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow slow for a lot of us. No deer and the squirrels are driving me nuts (no pun intended)  how can a spot with so much sign be so dead?


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 9, 2012)

nothin but armadillos, coyotes, and skeeters the size of pigeons this morning.

oh, and i pulled a tendon in my arm going up the tree this morning. ill just have to shoot through the pain.


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 9, 2012)

One deer slipping through the thicket.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

The deer went underground.


----------



## hogslayer29 (Sep 9, 2012)

Still nothing in Greene Co.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 9, 2012)

I've seen a doe, 2 fawns and one unidentifyed deer since killing that pig. No presentable shots though. I'm thankful to be seeing them at all though with this wind and a dead pig on the ground.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 9, 2012)

I slept in after a late night.  This afternoon should be good, I'll be up a tree then.


----------



## deerdylan (Sep 9, 2012)

Just smacked a big nanny doe. Picture later


----------



## chad1041 (Sep 9, 2012)

deerdylan said:


> Just smacked a big nanny doe. Picture later



Congratulations on the deer still no sign here


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

hogslayer29 said:


> Still nothing in Greene Co.



Same here and wind picking up.


----------



## ccutler (Sep 9, 2012)

Someone go get some McDonald's and bring it to me


----------



## stickandstrang (Sep 9, 2012)

chrisj345 said:


> Anybody using rattling this AM?



Ive never heard of anyone having any luck rattlin one in here in Georgia, always heard our buck to doe ratio caused our bucks not to be competitive enough for it to be effective. If I got wrong info and it works for you guys I d sure give it a try.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope this ain't a sign of how my mornin is gonna end but a bird just dropped a massive load on my head and arm gotta love it


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 9, 2012)

you are mark for the season. its all downhill now.
but i'm not supesticius.


----------



## Addicted (Sep 9, 2012)

Haven't seen sqwat this morning. Thinking of getting out of here soon and cutting the grass.


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing seen here in Carroll but a bunch of squirrels and 2 turkeys.


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

TIMBO1985 said:


> I hope this ain't a sign of how my mornin is gonna end but a bird just dropped a massive load on my head and arm gotta love it



I'm sorry but this post made my day. 

Still nothing for me except squirrels and turkeys making tons of noise.


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heading to the truck


----------



## lung deflater (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't belive with the temp this morning how slow it is for most everyone reporting


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Done for the am hunt got down walked about 150 yards from my stand an found 5 persimmon trees and 9 water oaks within 50 yards of each other. May hunt that new spot this evening. When do yall thing the best time would be to hunt a spot like this?


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

Got down and got blown at about 200 yards from original spot. My question is similar to ^ Is field hunting or in the trees better for this afternoon?


----------



## chad smith (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I have now seen it all around 9:40 heard something coming towards me, stood up and a (no pun intended) Mexican guy came right under my tree riding a horse and on the phone talking jibberish
Don't know where he came from or where he was going! I'm also about a half mile from a road!! That might be why I didn't see anything


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Sep 9, 2012)

chad smith said:


> Well I have now seen it all around 9:40 heard something coming towards me, stood up and a (no pun intended) Mexican guy came right under my tree riding a horse and on the phone talking jibberish
> Don't know where he came from or where he was going! I'm also about a half mile from a road!! That might be why I didn't see anything


 you should have hollered and said i can't under stand nothing ur saying


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

you should have hollered and said i can't under stand nothing ur saying..
Lol x2


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 9, 2012)

stickandstrang said:


> Ive never heard of anyone having any luck rattlin one in here in Georgia, always heard our buck to doe ratio caused our bucks not to be competitive enough for it to be effective. If I got wrong info and it works for you guys I d sure give it a try.



I have rattled in a few. Not this early however.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm all set up for my mid day hunt.  Took my time coming in.  I'm on a ridge line hilltop with two intersecting game trails.  Walnuts are falling but don't see any acorns yet.  Waiting for either a deer or bear.  Yeah common!!!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

aw haw man, not all season


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing on hall Co today... My deer got the memo..


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

I can feel my stress level decreasing, weather is perfect and there's just a little bit of wind.  I thank god for being blessed and giving me the ability to hunt.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Well this morning i had a big 8 from my trail cam come straight out of his bedding area heading right towards me. He got 50 yards out and turned and i didnt see him again. Had a broadside shot at 50 yrds but i would never take that shot with a bow. Hopefully ill see.him this evening. This was at 9 am in cobb county


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

My spot

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums...81-8E37-06AA0E8AA01C-275-00000023B4E03732.jpg


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Movement died after about 830, i seen 5 total this morning.. They were sneaky too with that wet ground, the first 2 ended up right under my stand and i had NO clue they were even there they didnt make a peep.. I stood up and stretched and they seen me, dashed about 10 yards or so and stopped and we had a stare off for about 5 minutes it seemed, i have never been so still in my life but they eventually said i dont know what it is but i aint chancing it and walked off into the thicket.. Well, thought it would be a good time to text my cousin and teammate to let em know i seen the first 2 of the season.. Put my phone away and look up and there are 3 standing 40 yards from me, mama doe looks right at me. Another stare off, she eventually goes to feeding and im like yeah im gonna get you just calm down a bit so i can grab my bow, well that didnt happen she turned back around and went back the way she came..

Got reminded of 2 lessons for when its wet out, LOOK around before you move.. I already knew this just didnt do it and it cost me twice today, oh well better than what i seen yesterday which was absolutely nothing.

CJ


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Slight breeze keeps switching direction on me, not bad though.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well just got back to camp in Greene. Very slow early this morning. Wind picked up about 9:15a. At about 10:00-10:05 had a nice 8pt come in and stop behind a tree that I had ranged at 40yrds. All I could see was his head, and neck. Something caught his attention out away from me. He stood there about 45sec and bolted. I was thinking hogs, or yotes, but never seen anything.  At 10:45 I had 2 fat does come in at 70yrds and feed on the food plot, but never got any closer

Now I'm trying to decide if I hunt this evening or go home, and wait til morning. The wind is up, and I'm alone. My only worry is having to track one myself, and pulling it out late. What ya think?


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Just killed a yellow jacket that landed on me, that was exciting.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 9, 2012)

gahunter12 said:


> Well just got back to camp in Greene. Very slow early this morning. Wind picked up about 9:15a. At about 10:00-10:05 had a nice 8pt come in and stop behind a tree that I had ranged at 40yrds. All I could see was his head, and neck. Something caught his attention out away from me. He stood there about 45sec and bolted. I was thinking hogs, or yotes, but never seen anything.  At 10:45 I had 2 fat does come in at 70yrds and feed on the food plot, but never got any closer
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide if I hunt this evening or go home, and wait til morning. The wind is up, and I'm alone. My only worry is having to track one myself, and pulling it out late. What ya think?


Give her one more shot


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'm downwind of a bear, I keep smelling a distinct odor.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 9, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Movement died after about 830, i seen 5 total this morning.. They were sneaky too with that wet ground, the first 2 ended up right under my stand and i had NO clue they were even there they didnt make a peep.. I stood up and stretched and they seen me, dashed about 10 yards or so and stopped and we had a stare off for about 5 minutes it seemed, i have never been so still in my life but they eventually said i dont know what it is but i aint chancing it and walked off into the thicket.. Well, thought it would be a good time to text my cousin and teammate to let em know i seen the first 2 of the season.. Put my phone away and look up and there are 3 standing 40 yards from me, mama doe looks right at me. Another stare off, she eventually goes to feeding and im like yeah im gonna get you just calm down a bit so i can grab my bow, well that didnt happen she turned back around and went back the way she came..
> 
> Got reminded of 2 lessons for when its wet out, LOOK around before you move.. I already knew this just didnt do it and it cost me twice today, oh well better than what i seen yesterday which was absolutely nothing.
> 
> CJ



See what happens when you text me? jk... you will get em' soon enough... definitely a good sign though...


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Where did everyone go?  No miday live from the tree ers?  Nothing going on here, but this beats sitting at home!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 9, 2012)

chad smith said:


> Well I have now seen it all around 9:40 heard something coming towards me, stood up and a (no pun intended) Mexican guy came right under my tree riding a horse and on the phone talking jibberish
> Don't know where he came from or where he was going! I'm also about a half mile from a road!! That might be why I didn't see anything



You need a new grunt call, that one seems to be in spanish..


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> See what happens when you text me? jk... you will get em' soon enough... definitely a good sign though...



I know, your bad luck lol.. Nah, just made the wrong moves at the wrong time.

CJ


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 9, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Where did everyone go?  No miday live from the tree ers?  Nothing going on here, but this beats sitting at home!



Your prolly one of the few sittin in a tree right now.. Good luck though, you stayin til dark? If so i'll be with ya after the Falcons game.

CJ


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Your prolly one of the few sittin in a tree right now.. Good luck though, you stayin til dark? If so i'll be with ya after the Falcons game.
> 
> CJ



Nah I will probably walk out around 4 if I havent seen anything.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Just had a doe come in about 60 yards out, she was very cautious started walking my way and she stood there for about 5 min then quietly turned around and slowly went back the other way-first deer of the season and got my heart pumping- awesome day


----------



## jasonyoung (Sep 9, 2012)

Im gonna head out in a minute.  My daughter is watching sound of music, and I just cannot take it any more!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

jasonyoung said:


> Im gonna head out in a minute.  My daughter is watching sound of music, and I just cannot take it any more!



Better hurry they're moving!


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Im ready to get bCk to my stand i wanna see if the big 8 pointer i saw this morning i gonna come back to his bed in the daylight


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

attempting homework and thinking about being in  the stand... lol. Gonna head back out around 4 i think...


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a nice, tall racked 9pt. at 7:22am slipping by at 40yds. Leaves/canopy and were too thick to get a good shot on him. He never knew I was there. He came in on my trail where I sprayed BFO on my boots. I never could seal the deal with him before he slipped on out of range. Had a doe sneak in on me at 8:36. She came in from behind me and was at 15 yards before I heard her. I was able to stand, grab my bow, draw, and stick her with a Rage before she even knew what happened.








Headed back out around 4pm to try and stick a buck.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Just had a little snack.  Gonna sit for 1 more hr.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Any more luck pappy??


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

Just missed a doe, she was a little closer in than I thought.  Had a chance to knock another but she left and thought better of it.  Dangit learn something every time.


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Im getting ready to go out the door an try my luck at the new spot i found this am with all the persimmons an water oaks together.so maybe ther feeding there in daylight hours an i can let the air outta one.. Good luck guys lets go get em!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heading out. Good luck everyone


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Dangit man that stinks. I might have to try a mid day hunt sometime. As for myself im heading back in now. Gotta feed the dogs then ill be in my tree by 4


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Gettin ready to wash my behind and head out.. Got a little nap and the Falcons done busted it loose against the Chiefs, i think im ready to go.

CJ


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

headin back out myself.


----------



## hogslayer29 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got to the stand had 2 standing under my tree didn't spook so maybe IM good sure is hot good luck fellas


----------



## RLocke01 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing here in Whitfield co. yet. Been here about 45 min. Gonna hang in there till dark


----------



## jasonb0416 (Sep 9, 2012)

Got settled in about 345. Winds staying pretty steady in one direction. My son is with me for his first time bow hunting with his own bow. Got him sitting on a summer clover field. He is about a quarter mile up from me. Hopefully one of us gets something


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2012)

Got in about 245, just had a big ol slickhead at 18, she stopped in a wicker basket, quartering hard to me! Hope I get another crack at one tonight


----------



## jasonyoung (Sep 9, 2012)

Been up for about 20 min now.  Dang wind is blowing pretty good. Sure hope im facing the right direction this time.  Think I will invent a 360 tree Stand


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Got in the woods about 20 mins ago brought my climber couldnt find a good tree no where so im just sitting in thick stuff watching 2 main trail in front an persimmions an water oaks to my right.


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

Always learning. I left the truck about an hour ago and just now settled in. Today's lesson for myself... Follow the plan. I was going to carry the clber in and hunt a draw of hardwoods in between two real thick pine sections. I didn't see rubs or scrapes so I kept walking. Lots of acorns but no buck specific signs. So I follow the draw and sure enough I come to about 30 yards from a extra thick spot right in the middle of the draw in front of my face and the big boy jumps up. Didn't get a real good look but I saw antlers bouncing as he took off! I need to learn to stop when I'm ahead.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

BowHard said:


> Dangit man that stinks. I might have to try a mid day hunt sometime. As for myself im heading back in now. Gotta feed the dogs then ill be in my tree by 4



Im home now.  Went to look for my arrow and i suspect I missed for two reasons.  She was on the reverse side of the ridge so it dropped off a good bit.  Also, I was wearing my sunglasses so it was difficult to see my peep ( I know that's not an excuse) but I didn't have time to take them off.  I rushed the shot, she was about 30 yards out and quartering away.  It was now or never.  I'm glad it was a clean miss.  Been bow hunting for 14 yrs and I learn something every time.  

Good luck to everyone.  I am now hooked on mid day hunting


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 9, 2012)

Back up in the stand. Hope I at least see something. Did come across some turkeys on the way in. If there's turkeys theirs deer.


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Settled in over patch of white oaks that are dropping. Should be good this afternoon.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2012)

Back in the tree in Hall county. Sitting on a white oak ridge on the other side of the property where I took the doe this morning. Got my BFO out and ready for business! Had a coon walk down my trail 5 minutes after I was up in my tree and settled. He must be a fan of the BFO also. 

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## alan (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got in the tree in Cobb. Struck out this morning


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 9, 2012)

Checking in Clarke county. Been here since 3:30, wind has calmed down. Persimmos falling right behind me. Hoping to catch one coming to feed in the next few hours.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I'm settled back in. Brought my buddy with me to film. Can't find the dang camera charger so we going to proffesionaly film with an iPhone lol. Got a pretty sweet setup. Hopefully they will be moving. Sure is awful hot compared to this morning! Good luck and be safe!!!


----------



## chad smith (Sep 9, 2012)

Well been settled in for about 20 mins, same place I had the encounter with the Mexican riding a horse this morn
This hunt has already started out on the wrong note! First got to my property and forgot my cammo shirt, now wearing a white tee shirt an my cammo safety vest
Good thing is I'll be a little cooler
Then go to turn my therma cell on and out of butane and the skeeters are bad!!
Now just hope to see a deer!


----------



## leftystar (Sep 9, 2012)

Got settled in about 5 in coffee in a creek bottom maybe I ll see  sumthing last chance before work week


----------



## Thunderbeard (Sep 9, 2012)

sitting at work, living through yall today....good luck yall.


----------



## Honeybee man (Sep 9, 2012)

Getting ready to get in the tree. One good thing about having the land behind your house is that it don't take long to get in the tree. OOOOO by the way , someone please show me some bone today!!!!!!


----------



## cr4zygui (Sep 9, 2012)

Back in the woods wait for some meat to walk by to get in the freezer


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Chad your not alone. Been in 20 mins or so. Woulda been in over an hour ago but couldn't find my truck keys. Looked everywhere ended up finding em in a stupid place go figure. Then got out of the truck left my license and cell phone had to go back figured the only time I didn't have em would be the only time I either got checked or had an emergency. Just dropped my cover scent bottle. Great start! Lol.


----------



## Fireaway (Sep 9, 2012)

Sitting at the edge of a field with a perssimon tree 25yrds infront of me and oak hardwoods behind me leading to a creek. Been here since 4:00 and have heard the turkeys talking it up just out of sight behind me, hoping for at least a doe to come in for perssimons


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok I'm in. So hot I'm just wearing my boxers and leafy suit.  Took a cap full of the BFO and through it out all four ways to help with my sent and sprayed my tree all the way up.


----------



## chrisj345 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing yet here in Hancock. Wind is picking up and man are the acorns falling. Should stick one any minute


----------



## eastonslinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank God for this thermacell!!!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

eastonslinger said:


> Thank God for this thermacell!!!



Tell me about it. I couldn't get it cut on fast enough, I reckon I'm going to cut it on when I get out the truck and strap it around my neck. Hopefully the deer will start moving anytime. My camera man just dropped his drink out the stand so it looks like most of us are having a rough time lol.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 9, 2012)

Came home after the morning hunt and wont be back until Friday. So I'm living through you guys until then!


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 9, 2012)

@ 5:55 wacked a coyote!! Offered me a 25 yd shot. I see my arrow with blood on it, still gonna wait for a deer.


----------



## eastonslinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and drawed back film each other on every hunt. When he got to the top before me i could hear click.click click!!


----------



## jasonyoung (Sep 9, 2012)

Pauling forest and it's just to darn windy!


----------



## eastonslinger (Sep 9, 2012)

4x4offroad99 said:


> @ 5:55 wacked a coyote!! Offered me a 25 yd shot. I see my arrow with blood on it, still gonna wait for a deer.



Thanks for the sacrifice!! Need to kill some before they take over the world


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 9, 2012)

4x4offroad99 said:


> @ 5:55 wacked a coyote!! Offered me a 25 yd shot. I see my arrow with blood on it, still gonna wait for a deer.



Well done sir.


----------



## Honeybee man (Sep 9, 2012)

Alright,been settled in for 20 minutes . Waiting to sling one.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 9, 2012)

Gwinnett here. Nothing so far I will be happy just seeing a deer. I'm on a new small lease haven't had time to scout it but in sittin on two trail that are beat down. I never knew how much I missed the sounds of cars on a highway good to be up this evening. Good luck all


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dangit! Doe busted me. Blew at me 10 times. Think my hunts over.


----------



## JJ2 (Sep 9, 2012)

In stand now listening to neighborhood kids play dodge-ball, mower across the way, and man vacuuming his car on the other side!  Nothing like hunting on 3 acres in a subdivision!!!! ....... The only thing is is that my front yard looks like I raise deer in it with as much crap as there.......  And my wife said 5 were in the yard on Friday!!!


----------



## hogslayer29 (Sep 9, 2012)

Getting to be prime time someone kill a giant


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got in a blind jhonsson county bean field set up where a few entered last night after the rain. Hot!!!


----------



## BryanGT (Sep 9, 2012)

Been 27' up a pine since about 4:30 on the edge of a clearing overlooking multiple trails.  Tracks and scrapes everywhere but they have escaped me thus far.  Good luck all!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## avmech (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 2, started at 0600, got punked again.  None of us saw any, despite the activity we saw last night.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Sep 9, 2012)

Settled in from Fayette this evening sitting over a white oak and water oak good sign here so we will see


----------



## holler tree (Sep 9, 2012)

In a ground blind setup tonight got 2nice bucks coming in here right at dark hopefully they will be a little early tonight first time in my hotspot hope i dont blow it


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 9, 2012)

4x4offroad99 said:


> @ 5:55 wacked a coyote!! Offered me a 25 yd shot. I see my arrow with blood on it, still gonna wait for a deer.


good job on that yote!!


----------



## jasonyoung (Sep 9, 2012)

JJ2 said:


> In stand now listening to neighborhood kids play dodge-ball, mower across the way, and man vacuuming his car on the other side!  Nothing like hunting on 3 acres in a subdivision!!!! ....... The only thing is is that my front yard looks like I raise deer in it with as much crap as there.......  And my wife said 5 were in the yard on Friday!!!



That's legal? Sweet!


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 9, 2012)

First sit of the year for me tonight. Sitting on a cut corn field. Here bucky


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 9, 2012)

Telfair checking in. Sitting on a pinch point heading to p nut field  . Come on big daddy!!!


----------



## holler tree (Sep 9, 2012)

took a practice run and stuck a Muzzy right through the side of my blind letting back off the bow


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

The magic hour.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 9, 2012)

They should be movin fellas... Good luck!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well that was cool. Hit the can and doe came back followed by 3 more. Another doe and two spotted fawns. But went the wrong way. Hit the can again and they turned around. Still no ethical shot. Kept on their merry way. Wanted to fling an arrow and could use the meat  but stoked to finally have some action. Maybe they'll come back. Or mr. Big will show himself


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 9, 2012)

Wind just screwed me on a bachelor group. Been steady in my face till I have deer close it decides to swirl


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Sep 9, 2012)

Back in shady grady. In some pines off a bean field, good deer sign, hoping some does come on out


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## B Man (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck this evening guys.  I decided to spend the day in the field with my 7 mon. Old weim.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 9, 2012)

No luck for me after all. Pretty awesome to see some deer on the first sit of the year though. Had a spike at 15 yards for 10-15 minutes and found out after he finally smelled me there were more coming behind him. They were bigger. Dang it if he'd just crossed the fence above me instead of below me I might be posting a picture!


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Well i struck out tonight in cobb the big 8 didnt make his grand entrance like this morning. Gonna lay off for a few days and go back in wednesday im thinking. Unless i just cant stand it lol it sure felt good tonight never got of 80 ahhhh i love the fall


----------



## BowHard (Sep 9, 2012)

Over*** 80


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 9, 2012)

Back at the cabin. They never came back but happy to see something. It was weird because the one doe that busted me earlier in the hunt kept looking around and blowing... but it never really looked up at me. Maybe she smelled something funny?  Idk

Looks like I won't get to hunt again until next sunday.  Tied up with school and work all week and I'm in a tournament on Logan Martin saturday. Good luck the rest of the week y'all


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 9, 2012)

Got winded this evening, heard some behind me and after about 10 minutes i cant hear em no more so i turn around and dont see em so i just sit it out. Hear em start moving a few minutes later and one blows at me. Few minutes later i cant hear em but i knew they didnt book cause i only heard a few steps after one blew, turned around and a doe is 30 yards from me facing the opposite direction.. Good the deal aint over yet, but a minute or 2 later they are blowing like crazy and that was the end of that.

CJ


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Struck out myself. Had one ease by me about 7:15. Huge body, it was about 80 yards in the woods. Thought it would come into the plot but never did. Pretty disappointing opening weekend, but that's hunting.


----------



## BryanGT (Sep 9, 2012)

Packed it up after dark...didn't see a thing.  Im halfway sure I heard a blow from around some trees though.  That would be odd though as I never laid eyes on it, was almost 30' up, wash in unscented detergent, unscented body wash, and sprayed a little bit of cover scent.  Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't see a thing. Stinks that I have had pictures all last month and check it as I was walking out and only had a fawn lol.... They know its killing time...


----------



## jasonyoung (Sep 9, 2012)

came down around 7:30, and had to pee so bad.  So I went.  Then of course I heard some blowing.  I couldnt see anything though, then all of a sudden 100 yards off its darting towards me then cuts left.  Listened for about 5 minutes, packed it up and left.... Maybe next week.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 9, 2012)

finally seen some does about 7:30 and heard em tread some water crossing a creek and then i heard about 4 or 5 more right at dark i know where im moving tomorrow.


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 9, 2012)

managed to connect on a doe this evening. shot was straight down, through the spine and out the chest. great shot, zero tracking.

shot with 125gr rage 2 blade, easton blood line arrows, hoyt alphaburner. one of the blades broke off the head, due to it hitting so much bone so fast. cant hold anything against the broadhead, it held up great considering what it hit. this is the 4th deer ive killed with this one bradhead and never have changed the blades on it, just cram a new o-ring on it and go. time for some of the new rage chisel tips, lol


----------

